# Control panel Pic's



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Oops first time didn't load


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Here's a good one


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah, hell, is that the worst you got???? Some of the best panels at my job are worse than that.... Pics to follow.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Haha nope that's not the worst just was the closest at the moment there's stuff you wouldn't believe around here... Its a real joy to work on every day


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Hippie said:


> Here's a good one


Add about 10 pounds of textile dust (fibers) and it really looks good. This is one cleaning job that requires an air hose. I don't like to use them and prefer vacuuming. But sometimes you just gotta blow it out.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

That one is in our panel room.. ill post one of the lovely ones out in the plant full of water rust and chicken bits when I get a chance


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Here are some before and during pics. I'll have to dig up the after pics.

Before:









During:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Lots of room with one problem. :whistling2:

View attachment 8341


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Hippie said:


> Here's a good one


 
Hippie,

That shot reminded me of the scariest box I ever have to work on. Its 140 feet up a gravity silo, outside, rusted through to beat the band.

Its all 480, there is not one wire number anywhere.

The very worst thing, the guy who ran this somehow left about 15 extra feet of wire per conductor, and there must be 200 conductors.

I actually put my volt gloves on to gently fold that rats nest back into the cabinet just to get the door shut. All the terminals are green, it smells hot, and there is "plenty-o-charred" crap in there.

I filled out an urgent work needed order and gave it to their plant 2 years ago, guess they dont care.:no:

Thanks for the picture by the way, nice work is ok to look at, but the really sh$tty stuff is the most fun IMO.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

jtashaffer said:


> I am building a control cabinet coming up and would like some ideas. Post your pics or info.


 
Bigger is better. Lay things out so fuses and power come in top right. Dont over stuff, leave room for the guy who needs to work inside of there in 5 years.

Use as deep of panduit as you can, nothing sucks worse then having to try and cram all the wires into panduit that is too small. It also leaves room for add ons later. Fold 6-8 inches of conductor inside the panduit, in case someone needs that little extra wire later.

Lay any buttons or controls off to one side on the panel door, again so you dont waist all the available door space for future.

Use vertical rows for your buttons-top down- start, stop, inc/dec/ etc. This makes it easy for the operator to find what he is after.

Also put a nice, big rotary disco on the side of the cabinet. That way its easy to lock out the entire cabinet, and no searching.

Make sure to label the cabinet if more then one source of power is present, THATS really important.


----------



## jtashaffer (Sep 8, 2010)

There has to be more people out there with control panel pics.


----------



## jtashaffer (Sep 8, 2010)

Hippie, that panel looks like it had 100+ techs worked on it over the years that didn't care or took the time when making changes.


----------



## jtashaffer (Sep 8, 2010)

John, is that a micrologix 1200 in your pic?


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

This was for a box line I did.


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is a few I have built!


----------



## Netree (Sep 3, 2011)

Before and after. (Well, almost; still had to put the covers on, and the green xformer was temporary.)


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Netree,

Is that a Reliance drive by chance?

The clean-up looks good, I just hate to see bullet proof replaced with pre-melted plastic. But thats the way things are now.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 17, 2011)

Some nice panels, but this may be starting a new subject. While an apprentice I was putting in a new install and on trades man was firm on no service loops and another the following week liked service loops. I don't care for large loops I prefer no loops or small loops


----------



## Netree (Sep 3, 2011)

lefleuron said:


> Netree,
> 
> Is that a Reliance drive by chance?
> 
> The clean-up looks good, I just hate to see bullet proof replaced with pre-melted plastic. But thats the way things are now.


That's a Baldor VS1MD430. I'm not sure I'd have considered the old stuff "bullet proof"; there were six of these machines originally, and all were fraught with control and drive issues. They averaged three days of down time a month each.

I do maintain several original Reliance VS drives; complete with their original Clark Vari-Time magnetic controllers. These date from 1951; pretty neat old Frankenstein-looking drives. I'll grab some pics next time I'm there.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is one we had for running and testing motor loads. Switched between 480 and 208.












Front of box


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## sinewave707 (Sep 5, 2011)

whoever did the relay logic panel probably has one helluva headache!!!


----------



## airfieldsparky (Jun 10, 2011)

Check those quality install I had the pleasure of working on a while back


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 9087
> 
> 
> View attachment 9088
> ...


 impressive:thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

If they are too neat they are hard to work on and troubleshoot. Large panduit is great for making future changes, fanned and formed with tywraps looks great when the installer leaves but it will eventually end up looking like the post #3. A balance between the installers neatness and maintainers efficient is needed.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## jtashaffer (Sep 8, 2010)

Does any one have any more panel pics, updates or new ideas


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

The PLC is a replacement for a two hand-anti hold down PB plugin relay circuit that was in the lower left hand corner.
I didn't have one so I had to make one.


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

Plc for 2 hand push button? This does not qualify as a safety circuit here.


----------



## Netree (Sep 3, 2011)

John, is that Idec?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Tsmil said:


> Plc for 2 hand push button? This does not qualify as a safety circuit here.


Neither did the PB plug in 2 hand antiholdown or the wiring. The push buttons were only used for setup and a foot petal was used for normal machine operation. Customer's problem was the foot petal didn't work. The push button circuit has to be working correctly in order for the foot petal to work.
No amount of salesmanship would of convinced the customer to buy a new, up to date control panel



Netree said:


> John, is that Idec?


Yes it is. I use them all the time. They are cheep and easy to program


----------



## Netree (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, I like them also. Very powerful for a low price, in my projects I prefer Idec to Siemens.


----------



## PLCatLATTC (Oct 23, 2011)

Control panels?

This is what I work with day to day.


----------



## jsavella (Mar 29, 2010)

PLCatLATTC said:


> Control panels?
> 
> This is what I work with day to day.


Mr. Paul N. That's a cool ride. 
When are we gonna take a field trip at the brewery? Jeff


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Wireman191 said:


> impressive:thumbsup:


Not so much, in reality. Those are PLC 5's and SLC 500's. Those panels have a good bit of age on them, for sure.


----------



## kinglew (Mar 16, 2008)

*panel pics*

panel pharmaceutical industry built by me


----------



## kinglew (Mar 16, 2008)

*more panel pics*

pharmaceutic application


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

PLCatLATTC said:


> Control panels?
> 
> This is what I work with day to day.


http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachments/f28/14214d1338086651-control-panel-pics-img_0129.jpg  
Nice tool ride...:thumbup:


----------



## PLCatLATTC (Oct 23, 2011)

jsavella said:


> Mr. Paul N. That's a cool ride.
> When are we gonna take a field trip at the brewery? Jeff


Ha ha ha, 

glad to see you on the forum Jeff.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

PLCatLATTC said:


>


 I'd spend all my time trying to make it jump obstacles and do wheelies. If other people have them, I'd have races and tug-of-wars. I'd trick it out with spinners and put a lift kit on it.

No work would ever get done. Ever.

-John


----------



## PLCatLATTC (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is another, controllogix with a crap load of safety circuit relays.


----------



## PLCatLATTC (Oct 23, 2011)

Big John said:


> I'd spend all my time trying to make it jump obstacles and do wheelies. If other people have them, I'd have races and tug-of-wars. I'd trick it out with spinners and put a lift kit on it.
> 
> No work would ever get done. Ever.
> 
> -John


That is funny John, back in the days I used to do that kind of stuff. Now the company has gotten really strict on safety. If you do not stop at a stop sign and honk your horn, they will put you on a dashboard.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Not so much, in reality. Those are PLC 5's and SLC 500's. Those panels have a good bit of age on them, for sure.


Regardless of the age of the panel or the PLC, I still like to see a PLC 5 that is still done up nice and neat, instead of being hacked to bits and the whole panel looking like a big bowl of multi-colored spaghetti.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

PLCatLATTC said:


> Control panels?
> 
> This is what I work with day to day.


Is that a Columbia? We have those at work, too. Our are orange, though. I still prefer my own two feet as my means of transportation.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

PLCatLATTC said:


> Here is another, controllogix with a crap load of safety circuit relays.


 Y'all thought about switching over to PLCs with safety-monitoring capability or else a dedicated PSS instead of all the individual relays? At some point it's gonna be cheaper and easier to install and troubleshoot than having dozens of safety relays.

-John


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Power cabinet for biggest lift span - dedicated Emerson regen drives 
Cabinet is about eight to ten foot wide 
Relay cabinet is not pictured - has about 600 relays for logic - they are redundant sets of logic - it alternates between the two - then their is the backup - and PLC's are located off site 
anywho power cabinets are what I have photos of

























I would be lying if I said I knew what every piece of equipment was in those photos - but I gets to maintain them:thumbup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

big john said:


> y'all thought about switching over to plcs with safety-monitoring capability or else a dedicated pss instead of all the individual relays? At some point it's gonna be cheaper and easier to install and troubleshoot than having dozens of safety relays.
> 
> -john


----------



## Dirceu Dasilva (May 2, 2015)

Domestic water pump controls for 199 Water St,59 Maiden Ln


----------



## Dirceu Dasilva (May 2, 2015)

second picture , everything was temped out after hurricane sandy , I also built and installed the controls for 125 Broad st, 77 water , 95 Wall, 10 Hanover sq, 180 Maiden Ln, 55 Water st (S&P 500 Building) 4 NY Plaza , 1 NY Plaza


----------



## Dirceu Dasilva (May 2, 2015)




----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice work !


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Some of those cabinets are really nifty.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Power and control I recently put together. ADA wheelchair lift for cruise ships.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Man, a neatly wired panel like that makes me geek out like a nerd geeks out at comic-con or whatever.


----------

